# thanks



## Katagoto (Sep 26, 2010)

thanks


----------



## adamk (Sep 26, 2010)

You're running those commands as the same user currently logged into X?

Adam


----------



## Katagoto (Sep 26, 2010)

Thank you for your fast answer, 
This message is print when I don't launch startx (when I'm root or not).
I have this message (as root or as simple user) :

```
compiz (core) - Error: Another window manager is already running on screen: 0
compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
emerald: Fatal IO error 35 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0.
```

By advance,
Thanks


----------



## adamk (Sep 26, 2010)

You should be using the command 'compiz-manager' to start compiz.

Adam


----------



## Katagoto (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for you fast answer.

If I try to launch compiz-manager without startx :

```
xprop:  unable to open display ''
Checking for Xgl: xvinfo:  Unable to open display 
not present. 
xset:  unable to open display ""
xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg.0.log 
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present. 
Trying again with indirect rendering:
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present. 
aborting and using fallback: xterm 
no xterm found, exiting
```

wiht startx before :

```
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg.0.log 
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present. 
Trying again with indirect rendering:
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present. 
aborting and using fallback: xterm 
no xterm found, exiting
```

For all your answers,
By advance,
Thanks


----------



## adamk (Sep 27, 2010)

You have to be in X.  And make sure you have graphics/mesa-demos installed.


----------



## Katagoto (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for your answer,
mesa-demos wasn't install, and I was in X.
I replace compiz by compiz-manager, the new message is :

```
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg.0.log 
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present. 
Checking for non power of two support: present. 
Checking for Composite extension: present. 
Comparing resolution (1280x1030) to maximum 3D texture size (16384): Passed.
Checking for nVidia: present. 
nvidia-settings: not found
[: -lt: unexpected operator
Checking for FBConfig: present. 
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
Starting emerald
/usr/local/bin/compiz (core) - Error: Another window manager is already running on screen: 0
/usr/local/bin/compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
xterm:  bad command line option "--replace"

usage:  xterm [-/+132] [-C] [-Sccn] [-T string] [-/+ah] [-/+ai] [-/+aw]
    [-b number] [-/+bc] [-bcf milliseconds] [-bcn milliseconds] [-bd color]
    [-/+bdc] [-bg color] [-bw number] [-/+cb] [-cc classrange] [-/+cjk_width]
    [-class string] [-/+cm] [-/+cn] [-cr color] [-/+cu] [-/+dc]
    [-display displayname] [-e command args ...] [-fa pattern] [-fb fontname]
    [-/+fbb] [-/+fbx] [-fd pattern] [-fg color] [-fi fontname] [-fn fontname]
    [-fs size] [-fw fontname] [-fwb fontname] [-fx fontname] [%geom] [#geom]
    [-geometry geom] [-help] [-/+hm] [-/+hold] [-iconic] [-/+ie] [-/+im]
    [-into windowId] [-/+j] [-/+k8] [-kt keyboardtype] [-/+l] [-/+lc]
    [-lcc path] [-leftbar] [-lf filename] [-/+ls] [-/+maximized] [-/+mb]
    [-mc milliseconds] [-/+mesg] [-/+mk_width] [-ms color] [-n string]
    [-name string] [-nb number] [-/+nul] [-/+pc] [-/+pob] [-rightbar] [-/+rv]
    [-/+rvc] [-/+rw] [-/+s] [-/+samename] [-/+sb] [-selbg color] [-selfg color]
    [-/+sf] [-/+si] [-/+sk] [-sl number] [-/+sm] [-/+sp] [-/+t] [-ti termid]
    [-title string] [-tm string] [-tn name] [-/+u8] [-/+uc] [-/+ulc] [-/+ulit]
    [-/+ut] [-/+vb] [-version] [-/+wc] [-/+wf] [-xrm resourcestring]
    [-ziconbeep percent]

Type xterm -help for a full description.

emerald: Fatal IO error 35 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0.
```

I have tried to remove --replace from my script, but nothing has change.

By advance,
Thanks


----------



## adamk (Sep 27, 2010)

What Desktop Environment or window manager are you currently using?

Adam


----------



## EdGe (Sep 27, 2010)

Greetings.

You have set AllowGLXWithComposite in xorg.conf.



> "This option is intended for use on X.Org X servers older than X11R6.9.0."



What documentation are you follow for configuration?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 28, 2010)

Katagoto, format your posts properly -> http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8816


----------



## Katagoto (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you for your answers,



			
				adamk said:
			
		

> What Desktop Environment or window manager are you currently using?
> 
> Adam



I don't use any windows manager, I want to use Compiz-Fusion only, standalone.



			
				EdGe said:
			
		

> Greetings.
> 
> You have set AllowGLXWithComposite in xorg.conf.
> 
> ...



I have followed the FreeBSD's handbook : Installing and usig Compiz Fusion



			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Katagoto, format your posts properly -> http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8816



Sorry, I didn't read the rules.

I have try to remove *AllowGLXWithComposite* from my xorg.conf, but nothing change.

To sum up, I run this commands :
`# startx`
`# sh start-compiz.sh`

Where am I wrong ?

For all your answers,
By advance,
Thanks


----------



## adamk (Sep 28, 2010)

How are you running [cmd=]sh start-compiz.sh[/cmd] from the same console that you are running [cmd=]startx[/cmd].  Doesn't the latter command cause X to start on that console?

You could try something like [cmd=]xinit /path/to/start-compiz.sh[/cmd].  That should work.  But bear in mind that compiz is pretty minimalist and doesn't even provide a root menu, panel, etc., so you'll want to have some other way to start applications once you are in X.

Adam


----------



## Katagoto (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for your answer,



			
				adamk said:
			
		

> How are you running [cmd=]sh start-compiz.sh[/cmd] from the same console that you are running [cmd=]startx[/cmd].  Doesn't the latter command cause X to start on that console?
> 
> You could try something like [cmd=]xinit /path/to/start-compiz.sh[/cmd].  That should work.  But bear in mind that compiz is pretty minimalist and doesn't even provide a root menu, panel, etc., so you'll want to have some other way to start applications once you are in X.
> 
> Adam



It seems to work.
When I launch :
`# xinit /root/start-compiz.sh`
It fails.

But, when I launch :
`# xinit start-compiz.sh`
It prints a black screen with a xterm.
I think compiz isn't launched.

The log :

```
X.Org X Server 1.7.5
Release Date: 2010-02-16
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE amd64 
Current Operating System: FreeBSD louping 8.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE #0: Mon Jul 19 02:36:49 UTC 2010     root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
Build Date: 19 September 2010  12:02:39PM
 
Current version of pixman: 0.16.6
    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Sep 29 12:05:09 2010
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
record: RECORD extension enabled at configure time.
record: This extension is known to be broken, disabling extension now..
record: http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=20500
The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:
> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols
>                   Ignoring extra symbols
Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server
No absolute path found for shell: start_compiz.sh

waiting for X server to shut down xterm:  fatal IO error 35 (Resource temporarily unavailable) or KillClient on X server ":0.0"
.

xinit:  unexpected signal 2.
```

I have tried to run :
`# ccsm`
I have configured 2-3 things, but, when I try to switch the windows, nothing happen.

I know that compiz alone is nothing, that why, I will install SLiM, (cairo|glx)-dock, firefox, VLC, etc. but I proceed by steps ^^"

Have you an idea about the fact that compiz is not launched ?

For all your answers,
By advance,
Thanks


----------



## adamk (Sep 28, 2010)

Did you check the output of [cmd=]ps ax | grep compiz[/cmd] to make sure that compiz really isn't running?  What happens if you run [cmd=]xinit /usr/local/bin/xterm[/cmd] and then try to run your start-compiz.sh script from inside the xterm?

Adam

EDIT:  Oh, and for the love of God, stop running these things as root.


----------



## Katagoto (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you for your answer,



			
				adamk said:
			
		

> Did you check the output of [cmd=]ps ax | grep compiz[/cmd] to make sure that compiz really isn't running?




```
1758  v0  I+     0:00.00 xinit start_compiz.sh
 1762  v0  S      0:00.01 xterm -geometry +1+1 -n login start_compiz.sh
```



			
				adamk said:
			
		

> What happens if you run [cmd=]xinit /usr/local/bin/xterm[/cmd] and then try to run your start-compiz.sh script from inside the xterm?



Nothing more than :

```
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg.0.log 
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present. 
Checking for non power of two support: present. 
Checking for Composite extension: present. 
Comparing resolution (1280x1030) to maximum 3D texture size (16384): Passed.
Checking for nVidia: present. 
nvidia-settings: not found
[: -lt: unexpected operator
Checking for FBConfig: present. 
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
Starting emerald
/usr/local/bin/compiz (core) - Warn: Plugin 'ccp' already active
/usr/local/bin/compiz (core) - Warn: Plugin 'ccp' already active
/usr/local/bin/compiz (cube) - Warn: Failed to load slide: freedesktop
/usr/local/bin/compiz (core) - Error: Plugin 'text' not loaded.

/usr/local/bin/compiz (ring) - Warn: No compatible text plugin found.
emerald: Fatal IO error 35 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0.
XIO:  fatal IO error 35 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0.0"
      after 654 requests (654 known processed) with 12 events remaining.
Warning: This program is an suid-root program or is being run by the root user.
The full text of the error or warning message cannot be safely formatted
in this environment. You may get a more descriptive message by running the
program as a non-root user or by removing the suid bit on the executable.
xterm Xt error: Can't open display: %s
```



			
				adamk said:
			
		

> EDIT:  Oh, and for the love of God, stop running these things as root.



I know it is dangerous, but, when I launch `$ startx` or `$ xinit somefile` I have the Xorg's 20500 error 
	
	



```
RECORD extension enabled at configure time
```
.

For all your help,
By advance,
Thanks


----------



## adamk (Sep 28, 2010)

Katagoto said:
			
		

> I know it is dangerous, but, when I launch `$ startx` or `$ xinit somefile` I have the Xorg's 20500 error
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What does that message have to do with running X as root?  

Adam


----------



## Katagoto (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you for your answer,

I have this message only when I launch X, by `$ startx` or `$ xinit somefile`, as a simple user, it is a known bug.

For all your help,
By advance,
Thanks


----------



## adamk (Sep 28, 2010)

OK, but do you actually need to use the RECORD extension?

Adam


----------



## Katagoto (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you for your answer,

I know nothing about it, I don't know where it is specified.

For all your help,
By advance,
Thanks


----------



## adamk (Sep 28, 2010)

Then don't worry about it and stop running X as root.  Now, as a regular user, run the commands I gave you earlier to start X with just an xterm, and then try to start compiz (with compiz-manager) from that xterm.

Adam


----------



## Katagoto (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you for your answer,

As simple user :
`$ xinit /usr/local/bin/xterm`
Then, in xterm :
`$ compiz-manger`
And `$ ps ax | grep compiz`

```
1583   0  I      0:00.00 /bin/sh /usr/local/bin/compiz-manager --sm-disable --
 1647   0  S      0:00.25 /usr/local/bin/compiz --ignore-desktop-hints --replac
```

It works !
So, to use it, I have to create a script which launch xinit, compiz and all I want, isn't it ?

For all your help,
By advance,
Thanks


----------



## adamk (Sep 28, 2010)

If you do not want to use a display manager (such as kdm/gdm/xdm) but instead log in to the console and then start X, you would create a file called ~/.xinitrc as a normal user.  In that script, you would put in the applications you want to start when you launch X, and then you run [cmd=]startx[/cmd].  Mind you, the last application should not be backgrounded (ie. run with '&' at the end) or it will return immediately and X will stop.

Adam


----------



## Katagoto (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you for all
Problem solved !


----------

